
Campher: Perl embedded in Go - icey
https://github.com/bradfitz/campher/
======
jrockway
Sounds useful, and campher.c looks like a piece of code that should be easy to
repurpose for writing bindings to Perl in other languages.

------
flogic
This is one of the most awesome thing's I've ever seen. I guess it would be a
bad idea to use it for production code... Too bad though.

~~~
berntb
Am I missing something?

My C days was a long time ago, but this looks like simple and elegant stuff to
me. What would be the problem with production code? The Go language?

~~~
bradfitz
I think it might have a bug or two yet. Perl is reference counted and Go is
garbage collected. Keeping those two synchronized was a bit tricky and I still
fear I messed it up somewhere... I need to re-read the Perl docs on when I'm
supposed to up & down the Perl refcounts.

~~~
rbanffy
There's no better way to find the bugs than to use the code in production ;-)

It was a great talk, BTW.

------
rwmj
It's pretty easy to embed Perl in another language. Check out perl4caml ...

<http://git.annexia.org/?p=perl4caml.git;a=summary>

------
rubashov
Not to steal any thunder, but thought I'd point out Leont's great C++ perl
bindings. <https://github.com/Leont/libperl-->

He has type safety and easy import/export of objects baked in.

------
plbth
:(

